# Moultrie Game Spy 1.3 Digital Camera



## deerhunter270 (Jul 15, 2006)

I was at Walmart today and passed through the hunting section. I saw the Moultrie 1.3 for sale for $80. I have always wanted a digital game camera, and am not going to spend $400 for a great one. I have heard about these on Woodys, and how some people like them and some dont. I decided to try it out for $80. So far I am impressed with the pictures it takes. The trigger speed is slow, but I can get over that. I just tryed it out tonight, and walked by it a couple times. Tommorow is the real test though. I will be putting it out in the woods next the me to see if I can get that big buck on camera that I see sometimes. I will post pics if I get anything. Who has these, and do you like them. Thanks
                                                          Russell


----------



## BDAWG (Jul 15, 2006)

I Have One And Really Enjoy It.its Not A Cudde Back But Its Good Enough For The Money!


----------



## BIGABOW (Jul 15, 2006)

?????ttt ?????????


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2006)

Wally world where??


----------



## deerhunter270 (Jul 15, 2006)

The Wally World in in Snellville. I think it was the last one though.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 15, 2006)

The WW on Hwy 92 in Woodstock has/had them at that price also.


----------



## Paddle (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds interesting.

How many pictures will the card hold?

How much for extra cards?


----------



## deerhunter270 (Jul 15, 2006)

On low resolution the cameras internal memory holds about 100 pics. On high resolution the internal memory holds about 23 pics. I dont think that you need high res. though because the low res. pics are good. You can put up to a 256 mb. card in the camera which will run you about 30 bucks. With the card on low res. the camera will hold over 2000 pics, this is what it says on the box. On high res. with the card the camera holds over 600 pics. Anyway you look at it with the card, that still is a lot of pictures.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 15, 2006)

I use the 156 cards in my Moultrie 200's. You can buy them at Wal-Mart for $15.00
I can get 700+ pictures on the 1024 x 768 resolution
Most i've ever gotten was 336 pictures in 2 weeks


----------



## insanehunter (Jul 15, 2006)

*cam*

i got 677 pic with a 256mb in two weeks i have two moltries and they work fine


----------



## Killdee (Jul 16, 2006)

If you use the higher resolution and you have a sneaky buck in the background,you have more detail to zoom in on.Also nice to have higher resolution if you want to print any of your shots.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 17, 2006)

*Digital camera  1.3*

Walmart on 29 and sugarloaf     had one left on sun. afternoon   ,  about   $79.00      only saw one //////
   w/t


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 17, 2006)

I have two of these.  The trigger speed seems faster using a memory card insted of the internal memory.

They work great.  I use 128mb memory cards in mine.


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2006)

Seems like all of the Wally worlds have them priced at $79 IF they have them in stock


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 18, 2006)

here is an exam0ple


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 18, 2006)

No complaints, especially for the price.  
Recent pic.  The brightly lit pasture in the background screws up the exposure a little but still pretty good.  I know I should turn it around.....


----------



## deerhunter270 (Jul 18, 2006)

I have been getting lots of pictures the past couple nights with it. The pics are pretty good. Here is an example. This doe looks like it got attacked or something.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 18, 2006)

Does anybody know what the first 2 numbers that print on the bottom of the pictures (on the left) represent?


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

there's one for sale in the swap/sell for $50 from dyi hunting


----------



## Killdee (Jul 18, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Does anybody know what the first 2 numbers that print on the bottom of the pictures (on the left) represent?



???maybe the picture number????


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 18, 2006)

Killdee said:
			
		

> ???maybe the picture number????


If it is, mine is 'stuck' on 01.


----------



## dognducks (Jul 18, 2006)

Great camera. best 100 dollars i ever spent. this picture was taken with the moultrie so was the turkey on my avaar


----------



## phillipsmike (Jul 22, 2006)

Dunwoody Super Walmart for $59.  On special, they just got the 2MP cameras for $99.83, I picked up 2 of them.  There are 3 left.  In the back of the store, wouldn't see them, I had the one for $100 in my hand, and saw the others.  Picked up a 256 Card for another $20 bucks and tested, works great.  

Mike


----------



## deuce (Jul 22, 2006)

Killdee said:
			
		

> ???maybe the picture number????


Thats the camera number. If you have more than one camera you can go into the setup and assign a number to each camera so that when you look at the pics you can keep up with which location.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 23, 2006)

deuce said:
			
		

> Thats the camera number. If you have more than one camera you can go into the setup and assign a number to each camera so that when you look at the pics you can keep up with which location.


Accually its for old people to assign a number to their camera to find it with their GPS when they cant remember where they hung it. BTW did you find any of your cameras Saturday?


----------



## deuce (Jul 24, 2006)

Killdee said:
			
		

> Accually its for old people to assign a number to their camera to find it with their GPS when they cant remember where they hung it. BTW did you find any of your cameras Saturday?



You just don't quite get it do you buddy?


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 25, 2006)

*Welcome Any Help Or Ideas*

Got one the first of June from Wal-mart's for $89.00 and it makes great pictures but I have a problem with it.

It will only take pictures for 3 to 4 days before the 6 volt gives out.  Have had from 15 to 35 pictures but never any taken after much over 72 hours.  Have put a new 6 volt battery in it 3 times with the same results.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.

Greg


----------



## rshunter (Jul 25, 2006)

*Battery*

I've used every kind of 6volt in mine. Moultrie tells you to only use Energizer , Duracell or their re-chargeable. My experience led me to use the Duracell that I only found at Lowes. Even the energizers I used from Wal-mart would only last 4 days. I actually could get a couple of weeks out of the Duracell. But since you can buy the re-chargeable for about the same price its what I use now. Battery life is the only problem I have with these cameras. But for under 100 bucks .. I'll take it and use the re-chargeables.


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks rshunter.  I have used a couple of different brands of batteries and like I stated only gotten 3 to 4 days of pictures.  I has been please with the photos just the battery used has been a draw back.  

I went to Moultrie's web site this morning and was going to call them later to see if it was a problem with just my camera.  I guess I will get the rechargable battery and try that.

Any other feed back is welcome.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 25, 2006)

I belive I would call them,3-4 days with no more than 35 pics aint right.


----------



## Hintz (Jul 25, 2006)

groundhawg said:
			
		

> Thanks rshunter.  I have used a couple of different brands of batteries and like I stated only gotten 3 to 4 days of pictures.  I has been please with the photos just the battery used has been a draw back.
> 
> I went to Moultrie's web site this morning and was going to call them later to see if it was a problem with just my camera.  I guess I will get the rechargable battery and try that.
> 
> Any other feed back is welcome.


mines been doing the same thing ive been through 3 different batterys to, if you call let me know what they say


----------



## General Lee (Jul 25, 2006)

I had the same problem guys.I tried every kind of battery I know of.I finally called Moultrie and spoke with their customer service,and politely told them that I was shipping it back for them to fix or taking it back to Wal-Mart.(They hate it when you say that)The lady told me to ship it to them.I had it back 3 days later and it has worked like a charm since.......


----------



## swashmore (Jul 26, 2006)

*Build your own*

Build your own for about $200. Much better camera, more reliable, more durable, batteries last longer, better flash, higher quality pics, easier to mount securely and on top of that is the satisfaction of getting pics on a camera you've built yourself. Go to Jesses.com to get information on how to build your own camera. I've built two for me and one for a friend. His pics on the homebrew are much better than on his moultrie and no white out which he has a huge problem with his moultrie.


----------



## swashmore (Jul 26, 2006)

*correction on website*

The camera building website is jesseshunting.com go to the trailcam section


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 27, 2006)

Hintz said:
			
		

> mines been doing the same thing ive been through 3 different batterys to, if you call let me know what they say




I am sending mine back to be repaired or replaced.  I was going to buy the recharger and new rechargable batteries but thought why spend more money that instead I would just have them correct the problem.  Expect to get it back before the end of next week.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jul 27, 2006)

*No pics  from my Moultrie either*

I have the Gamespy 100- got it for Christmas.  I had it out in front of a feeder on 3 different trips and no pictures yet all the feed was gone so as a last resort I put it in front of a old feed trough we use that will typically fill up a 35mm camera in a day or two and still only one pic of me during set-up and one that nite of a doe.  I think I have battery problems also. When I go to check the camera the battery shows good then if I trigger it or mess with it the reading for strength drops way down. I use industrial  alkalines.

If I have to replace a $6 battery every couple days I might as well pay for film processing- at least I'll have some pictures to show for it.

Mine will go back to Bass Pro in exchange for a different brand. Maybe what they say is true ,  You get what you pay for.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 27, 2006)

swashmore said:
			
		

> Build your own for about $200. Much better camera, more reliable, more durable, batteries last longer, better flash, higher quality pics, easier to mount securely and on top of that is the satisfaction of getting pics on a camera you've built yourself. Go to Jesses.com to get information on how to build your own camera. I've built two for me and one for a friend. His pics on the homebrew are much better than on his moultrie and no white out which he has a huge problem with his moultrie.


How can you build one for under 200?? Heck.. you can't even find the camera for under that anymore with the home brew crowd buying up all the cam's on E-bay.. I tried and gave up due to not being able to get a good camera at a good price.
I have 3 of the moultrie Game Spy 200's @ $140.00 each and I am very pleased with them.. VERY PLEASED


----------



## Hintz (Jul 27, 2006)

Confederate_Jay said:
			
		

> I have the Gamespy 100- got it for Christmas.  I had it out in front of a feeder on 3 different trips and no pictures yet all the feed was gone so as a last resort I put it in front of a old feed trough we use that will typically fill up a 35mm camera in a day or two and still only one pic of me during set-up and one that nite of a doe.  I think I have battery problems also. When I go to check the camera the battery shows good then if I trigger it or mess with it the reading for strength drops way down. I use industrial  alkalines.
> 
> If I have to replace a $6 battery every couple days I might as well pay for film processing- at least I'll have some pictures to show for it.
> 
> Mine will go back to Bass Pro in exchange for a different brand. Maybe what they say is true ,  You get what you pay for.


I just call them and they said its a pretty big problem with this camera but its an easy fix so Im shipping mine to them and the pics I did get were great, so we'll see if not back to bass pro


----------



## General Lee (Jul 27, 2006)

Hintz said:
			
		

> I just call them and they said its a pretty big problem with this camera but its an easy fix so Im shipping mine to them and the pics I did get were great, so we'll see if not back to bass pro


Yea,they know it's a problem and if you tell them that you're 1 step away from taking it back where you bought it,they'll fix it.I heard that they actually internally upgrade the unit to the 2.0.All I know is,mine works great now.......


----------



## Killdee (Jul 27, 2006)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> How can you build one for under 200?? Heck.. you can't even find the camera for under that anymore with the home brew crowd buying up all the cam's on E-bay.. I tried and gave up due to not being able to get a good camera at a good price.
> I have 3 of the moultrie Game Spy 200's @ $140.00 each and I am very pleased with them.. VERY PLEASED



I give up on ebay this time of year for homebrew cameras,I find one at pawn shops from time to time.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 27, 2006)

Killdee said:
			
		

> I find one at pawn shops from time to time.


Wonder where they come from....


----------

